# 1st UNIQUE Golf Clubs to be designed and manufactured in UK for 30 yrs



## france01 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi,
Advance notice of Press Launch around 24th Oct 2011
In Midlands UK.
Re:

The 1st UNIQUE Golf Clubs 
( 56 Sand, 60 Gap, 64 Lob, Wedges) 
to be Designed and Manufactured in UK for 30 yrs.

Story and Pics & Video available on & after 24th Oct World Press Launch.

Clubs aimed at Retail Sales in Golf Pro shops.

More info from Company Spokesman:
Paul France, Pro-Golfer & Journalist & Photographer on 
07860-439031 Text Messages Please.
or E-mail;
[email protected]

Thank you 

Ps: please send E-mail addresses and Phone details by Text,
to copy you in on releases if
you can't send anyone on the day??

Later products will include New Design Putters and other Clubs.



:thumbsup:


----------



## france01 (Oct 6, 2011)

france01 said:


> Hi,
> Advance notice of Press Launch around 24th Oct 2011
> In Midlands UK.
> Re:
> ...


Please pass info around to any Journalists and Golf Course Pros Thanks


----------

